# Blue Skies poodles?



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone heard of this kennel? When i googled it, i couldnt get the actual blue skies poodles. Anyone know anything about them? I noticed their name came up a Lot in the poodle health registry (esp under addisons and bloat).


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I bing'ed the kennel name and came up with the breeder Patty Moulthrop on the PCA she is from California

Patty Moulthrop
Blue Skies
(925) 284-7509
[email protected]
Standard
P - I

From what I could find her name came up a lot with rescue info.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Blue skies/Patty are well know in northern california and I've met several of her dogs.


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

She is a wonderful breeder and VERY well known in Poodles. She has top standard poodles.


----------



## Nancy Lischner (Jun 1, 2021)

I bought a poodle from Parry a number of years ago. She is a top breeder with gorgeous poodles. Where these poodles live is beautiful and they are treated with such love and care. I'd love to come back as one of Patty's poodles. I can't say enough good about Patty and her poodles.


----------

